# Stop the Cruelty. Petition. (warning very graphic images)



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Please guys, take a minute to sign this petition despite the photos which will undoubtedly distress some of you but we must do all we can to stop this sort of thing.

Spain is the only country who does not imprison persons caught being cruel to animals and are amongst the worst for perpertrating it in some disgusting ways.

Each day a new photograph appears on the site more shocking than the last, all are real cases of Spanish cruelty (in this case) to dogs, WE MUST TRY TO STOP IT. 

Shout the poor animals cause from every roof top, tell your friends, your family and even the guy down the street about this and let us bombard the people who can do something to stop this with our shouts of ENOUGH, NO MORE.


Leaving Facebook... | Facebook


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JoCatalunya said:


> Please guys, take a minute to sign this petition despite the photos which will undoubtedly distress some of you but we must do all we can to stop this sort of thing.
> 
> Spain is the only country who does not imprison persons caught being cruel to animals and are amongst the worst for perpertrating it in some disgusting ways.
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing that to more people's attention, Jo.
As well as rescuing and rehoming dogs, we are also active in promoting education, eradicating cruelty and encouraging responsible dog ownership.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Thanks for bringing that to more people's attention, Jo.
> As well as rescuing and rehoming dogs, we are also active in promoting education, eradicating cruelty and encouraging responsible dog ownership.


I have just posted this on a Dog Forum which has over 3000 members, admittedly they are mostly in the US but I have asked for them to also write to the Spanish Embassy in which ever country they reside and ask them to stop the cruelty. Let us hope if enough people badger these bureaucrats with letters, emails and the like something will be done. 

Keep up the good work by the way, it has been some time since I could last go in to the shelter here and volunteer, but like the preverbial black sheep they haven't gotten rid of me that easily.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Jo.
We rescue abandoned dogs on a small scale, and work with a few rescue charities in Malaga and Murcia regions (we haven´t found any in Granada).
From our experience, many Spanish people do like dogs and want to keep them well (and the number of vets springing up in the area tends to reflect this), but on the whole, dogs have to have a use to them.
Which is why we find so many abandoned and ill treated Galgos and Podencos in our area, particularly very young males. Females serve their purpose by producing at least one litter before they are abandoned.
And if these dogs are no good at hunting, well, what use are they?
At least, that appears to be the attitude of many here.
Sad, but true.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Solwriter said:


> Thanks Jo.
> We rescue abandoned dogs on a small scale, and work with a few rescue charities in Malaga and Murcia regions (we haven´t found any in Granada).
> From our experience, many Spanish people do like dogs and want to keep them well (and the number of vets springing up in the area tends to reflect this), but on the whole, dogs have to have a use to them.
> Which is why we find so many abandoned and ill treated Galgos and Podencos in our area, particularly very young males. Females serve their purpose by producing at least one litter before they are abandoned.
> ...


I love Podencos and would have a house full of them from our perrera but sadly Our Little Azor is extremely territorial.
We have succeeded in making links with a Dutch organisation that takes podencos from us and rehomes them in Holland where they are comparatively unknown and much sought-after.
We also have sent some to new homes in Germany and to the UK.
You can see some of our dogs on our Facebook page 'ADANA Give a Dog a Home' and on our website adana.es
I agree, there is much education work to be done here.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

Our house _is_ full of podencos and galgos (and a couple of very mixed breeds). In fact the second picture on your animal shelter page reminds me of our living room when it's wet outside! 
And I'll admit that, although we get help for vaccinations and spaying from a couple of animal charities, we are almost at the end of our tether (and our financies).
I keep telling my husband that he can't save all the dogs in Spain, but he simply cannot resist going to the aid of a starving dog.
We really need to find a way to rehouse some of our dogs, but we are not a charity (we haven't the capital required) and although charities help us now and again with costs (we help publicise them in return), they have enough dogs to rehouse themselves.
Thanks for the links.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the thread 
I like many others have four abandoned dogs over the last 8yrs i have managed to rehouse 7cats and 12dogs all abandoned
But i and many more brits cannot finacially keep bring them home and some of the brits are now starting to add to the problem its the sign of the times but i agree cruelty has to stop but i feel the pertition might also go to the eu they dont do much apart from spend money but it might help getting tjem involved 
Tony


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Solwriter said:


> Our house _is_ full of podencos and galgos (and a couple of very mixed breeds). In fact the second picture on your animal shelter page reminds me of our living room when it's wet outside!
> And I'll admit that, although we get help for vaccinations and spaying from a couple of animal charities, we are almost at the end of our tether (and our financies).
> I keep telling my husband that he can't save all the dogs in Spain, but he simply cannot resist going to the aid of a starving dog.
> We really need to find a way to rehouse some of our dogs, but we are not a charity (we haven't the capital required) and although charities help us now and again with costs (we help publicise them in return), they have enough dogs to rehouse themselves.
> Thanks for the links.


We survive from month to month. We ideally need 8 to 10000 euros a month to enable us to do all we would like. All this money comes from our own fundraising efforts - not one cent from the authorities who evade their statutuory responsibilities.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

Hell thats a lot of money 8/10000 a month how many animals have you it could keep me going a year 10000.00 a month i spend 8 euros a week on four +2stray cats


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We managed to rehome five dogs on Saturday....
Five previously unwanted abandoned dogs now in caring homes...
This calls for the Bombay Sapphire again


----------

